
An Ode to Privacy Normalcy - cancan
https://themargins.substack.com/p/an-ode-to-privacy-normalcy
======
mgreg
I'm going to have to agree with the author here. Defining what is "normal" or
acceptable levels of privacy or tracking has become one of several
battlefields in the world of privacy.

An orthogonal but related idea that is often floated is that many web sites
_need_ tracking and targeted ads to survive and that they cannot exist without
the [increased?] revenue they provide. Personally I think we'd all be better
off with fewer web sites that were higher quality and if cutting off some
revenue starved some of the weaker click-bait publishers out of business and
funneled that revenue at about zero-marginal cost to other higher quality
outlets that would actually be a _very good_ thing.

